# Adding a picture under one's screen name?



## AZJeepgurl (Jan 28, 2003)

*Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

Please help me figure out how to add a pic? I had no luck with posting a pic on yahoo, and then copying and saving the link. (damn worm's got me moving in slow motion).

Thanks! /images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

Hi Tammi,

You need to upload the picture somewhere on the internet. I would suggest sites like tripod.com or geocities.com (hosted by yahoo) which give free webspace. Once you have uploaded the picture there and you can see it from the internet by navigating to a particular webpage, then you copy that URL and paste it into your profile for your avatar.

If this is not clear enough, please tell me or send me a PM with your private information (the url and the account name) and I will do that for you.

Have fun

Nikos


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

Thanks, Dimopolous! You may just be hearing from me soon because I already tried that after uploading pics to
my yahoo website.

Tammi
 /images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## sweetcocoa (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

What is the maximum pixel size you can use? I have a photo but I don't know how to crop it(I don't own a camera, but it is on my geocities website) The size is 266 x 420. Thanks!


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

Trudy,

You can have a picture 1200x1200 if you want, it doesn't matter. The forum software shrinks the picture to 80x80 pixels. The only downside if you have a big picture is that the other users and yourself will have to wait a bit longer for the picture to be downloaded from your yahoo location.

Have fun


----------



## sweetcocoa (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

Thanks!


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

WOOHOOO! I have a picture up finally! Thanks for your help, Nikos!  /images/graemlins/clap.gif

Tammi /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## sweetcocoa (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

Hi Nikos..it's me again. I'd like to add the 1st pic in the 'feature of the month' under my user name, but I'm not sure how to do this. Do I need a url?  I also have it in my yahoo photo album. Can I load it from there?    Thanks!


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

Hi Sweetcocoa,

The problem with yahoo is that they alter the name of the graphic so that it cannot be crosslinked by other sites (kind of what you want to do right now). This results with a file that does not have an extension of .gif, .png or .jpg, hence the forum software does not accept it. You can use the picture of the month though. That might be easier.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Adding a picture under one\'s screen name?*

Thanks. Now I know why the yahoo ones wouldn't work. I did try the one from this month's features....but it just looked 'squished'. A co-worker took the pics....maybe I can get him the make a smaller one for me. Thanks anyways.


----------

